# International Student + MFA At USC's SCA = A Shot?



## Bullmoose (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey all! I've been lurking around the forum a while reading up as much as I can on USC's film programs in particular, because I'm planning on getting into either the Film Production or Peter Stark programs in 2016.

Now, being an international student, my situation's somewhat unique, and I haven't really found any informative stories by others in my situation. After finishing my undergrad in Humanities in May next year, I'm planning on pretty much obsessing over the application materials + filling up my portfolio in time to submit my apps by the end of the year.

I can't help wondering all the while, though, since I'm going to be spending a great deal of time (and money) to get into USC: for those who've studied within the SCA, would you happen to know if international students even have a shot at landing a job after graduation? It's hard enough getting a work visa in the States, much less in the film industry where competition is fierce and many of its jobs have low guarantees for regular employment (i.e. Production Assistant). Anyone here know of international students from USC (or any US film school, for that matter) who've gone on to make a secure living after graduation? I don't really care about the quality of the job or the pay at the start, since I have relatives who are willing to support me enough until I get a stable job. My goal is simply to eventually get a green card, and THEN I have free reign to work up from there.


----------



## nerryck (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi, I am a Ghanaian who has interviewed for and applied to the stark program at USC. I have indeed read of some international students who landed jobs after graduating from the Peter Stark Program. It is true that it is very very difficult to get a work permit in the US but I plan to take things one step at a time. It is good to plan ahead but you have so much to worry about before thinking about what's going to happen after graduation. Applying is a very cumbersome and lengthy process that you have to pay careful attention to. Then you if you're fortunate enough to get in you have to worry about how to finance your studies. (assuming you do have financial needs). Then you have to prepare to get a visa. When you successfully get through all these you have the concern of keeping your head above water and doing well enough to not get kicked out of the program. I believe that after a year of studying at USC you will figure out a legal way to stick around and find a job after graduation. I do know that USC even has some information events for international graduate students who wish to stay in the US after their studies. Heck I even found a scholarship for that on their website. So my advice right now is that you chill on that topic. You'll only give yourself a headache. Nobody knows what will happen tomorrow. You might( if you're not married already) even fall in love and get married to an American and then voila...problem solved. Get into the program first, and then tackle the issues one by one ok?


----------



## bri (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello! I've recently chanced upon this site as well, and it has been amazingly helpful. I'm having the same questions regarding work after uni as well. I'm applying for USC and NYU fall 2015. Ultimately, I would love to work in the industry over there as well, upon graduation. Anyone have any experiences to share? Of course, I'm working on getting applications settled first and then fingers crossed, I get positive word from the unis.


----------

